# how to compress photos for emailing in Irfanview



## Dat (Apr 7, 2005)

I would like to email about 26MB of photos. How do I compress the photos using Irfanview? Which format should I convert to for emailing photos?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

What is your recipient going to do with them. Are they just for viewing or are they going to be printed.


----------



## Dat (Apr 7, 2005)

They would watch only and eventually print one or two.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Are you using xp. 
If so I am going to change tack and suggest you download "Image resizer" 
Its very easy to use.

Go here:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

You will find "ImageResizer.exe" down on the right hand side of the page.

This program when installed adds a very good basic image resize feature to your right click. Then all you have to do is pick one of a few size options it gives you. It keeps your origional file as it was and creates a smaller version with (small) added to the name.


----------



## Dat (Apr 7, 2005)

Winzip or winrar are good for compressing what types of files then?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

They are good at compessing files that are not already compressed...

What type of files are the photos?... If they are jpg they probably won't compress much more than they already are...

buck


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Dat said:


> I would like to email about 26MB of photos. How do I compress the photos using Irfanview? Which format should I convert to for emailing photos?


It would help to know what picture format and size/quanity you have to start with.
Resizing each picture to 800 x 600 then save into a jpeg format using about 85 - 90% compression quality with Irfanview ... is a good place to start.
Then you can place several photos in a zipped folder using W-XP.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

For converting multiple images for e-mail I dont think you can do better than Irfanview.

Make a folder for the reduced photos. It is the easiest way to avoid overwriting your originals.

Open one of the photos in Irfanview and go File>Thumbnails. In the thumbnails go Options>Set thumbnail options. Make the thumbs larger so you can make better decisions. 200 X 200 gives me four abreast when I go to full screen, but you might prefer something else.

Hold the Ctrl key while you select all of the images you want to e-mail. 
Hit the *b* key.
Select Set advanced options
Check Resize and Set long side to: Put 800 pixels in the box.
Check Preserve aspect ratio and Use resample function
OK  Irfanview will remember the settings for future batch processing

Select JPG and then select Options
Uncheck all of the boxes and set the quality to no higher than 70% if either you or the recipient have dial-up. 60% isnt bad and might be appropriate for dial-up. If you both have broadband connections you can use 80%. OK

Under Output directory navigate to the folder you made.
Click Start and all of the images you selected will be resized, compressed to the JPG compression you set and sent to your folder.

If you empty the folder after you send the e-mails, everything will be already set up for you the next time you want to send photos. You need only select the photos in thumbnails, click b and click start.

WinZip will not compress them further. The only advantage to zipping them is that you have a single file to attach. I prefer to just hold the Ctrl key while selecting all of the images in the folder  I think most e-mail programs let you select multiple files for attachments. It is easier for most recipients to deal with the individual files.


----------

